
You are underestimating the economic shock from Covid-19 - drastorguev
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-underestimating-economic-shock-from-covid-19-dmitry-rastorguev/
======
rendx
Interesting. Too bad the research is not public and the article basically just
PR for proprietary consulting services. Even from a commercial point of view a
better strategy would be to work in the open, and grow a reputation from there
for more individual (paid) advice.

